# Manns Shads Gummifische Grosspaket



## Specimenhunter (10. November 2022)

Hallo
Ich verkaufe hier eine Grossmenge neuer unbenutzter Gummifische.
Es handelt sich um die nicht mehr erhältlichen Manns Shads. Die Gummis haben eine super weiche Gummimischung und sind mit einer Aminosäure versehen die Raubfische zum Biss verleiten soll.
Ich habe damals ein Gross Konvolut gekauft und trenne mich nun von einigen.

Es sind folgende Farben/Größen im Paket

8cm leuchtgelb/Orange ca. 200 Stück
8cm charteuse/pumkin ca. 165 Stück
8cm grün/Orange ca. 165 Stück
10.5cm leuchtgelb/Orange ca. 190 Stück

Preis 200€VB
Abholung in 29308 Winsen möglich Ansonsten zzgl. Versand


----------

